# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  Máy tính chạy chương trình bị ngắt quãng ( giật giật)

## vftravel

mình lại làm phiền các bạn nữa rồi.
tình hình là bây giờ máy của mình sau cái vụ khởi động chậm + chạy chương trình chậm mình quyết định cài lại win và triệu chứng mới xuất hiện.
khi mình chạy trình nghe nhạc wmplayer thì nghe bài hát cà giựt cà giựt giống như xem đĩa = đầu dvd mà bị đứng hình + rích ấy. còn nữa mình cũng đã chạy thử 1 game nhỏ rất ít chiếm dung lượng là game giả lập ps1 thì tình trạng y chang ( giật hình , giật giật).
mình ko biết có phải lỗi về card vga hay ko. hoặc là do con chip của mình bị gì nên ảnh hưởng đến việc xử lí dữ liệu ko.mình rất ức chế mấy bữa nay.trước đó máy chạy rất ngon mở đồng thời nhiều chương trình cũng ko ảnh hưởng, tự nhiên đùng 1 cái nó bị vầy.mình diễn tả vậy ko biết các bạn có rõ ko.mong các bạn cố gắng giúp đỡ mình với.mình có chụp vài pic dẫn chứng.

----------


## quanghuyz2007

với các thông số bạn đưa nên máy bạn hoàn toàn bình thường 
bạn cài lại driver vga coi 
mà bạn dùng card onboand hay rời vậy

----------


## khoaicukhom

> mình lại làm phiền các bạn nữa rồi.
> tình hình là bây giờ máy của mình sau cái vụ khởi động chậm + chạy chương trình chậm mình quyết định cài lại win và triệu chứng mới xuất hiện.
> khi mình chạy trình nghe nhạc wmplayer thì nghe bài hát cà giựt cà giựt giống như xem đĩa = đầu dvd mà bị đứng hình + rích ấy. còn nữa mình cũng đã chạy thử 1 game nhỏ rất ít chiếm dung lượng là game giả lập ps1 thì tình trạng y chang ( giật hình , giật giật).
> mình ko biết có phải lỗi về card vga hay ko. hoặc là do con chip của mình bị gì nên ảnh hưởng đến việc xử lí dữ liệu ko.mình rất ức chế mấy bữa nay.trước đó máy chạy rất ngon mở đồng thời nhiều chương trình cũng ko ảnh hưởng, tự nhiên đùng 1 cái nó bị vầy.mình diễn tả vậy ko biết các bạn có rõ ko.mong các bạn cố gắng giúp đỡ mình với.mình có chụp vài pic dẫn chứng.


 chào bạn, đăng khoa xin trả lời câu hỏi của bạn như sau:
bạn kiểm tra lại driver của card màn hình xem đã cài đúng chưa?
khi bạn cài các chương trình xong bạn nên tắt các chương trình khởi động cùng windown đi bằng cách: vào run gõ msconfig >> ok. chọn tab startup tích bỏ các dấu tích ở các chương trình mà mình không cần khởi động cùng windown. (khuyến cáo: chỉ cần để lại chương trình diệt virus còn đâu bỏ hết đi cho nhẹ máy). ok để kết thúc và khởi động lại máy.
bạn nên tinh chỉnh thêm trong phần system properties trong thẻ advanced … để giảm thiểu xử lý của cpu.

chúc bạn thành công.

----------


## quanghuyz2007

mình mới cài lại máy luôn mà nên lỗi driver là chắc chắn ko thể, mình xài card rời.mình có chụp hình lại rồi đó.

----------


## dakasakoru

> mình mới cài lại máy luôn mà nên lỗi driver là chắc chắn ko thể, mình xài card rời.mình có chụp hình lại rồi đó.


tắt máy đi và nếu bạn dùng card rời bạn tháo ra vệ sinh chân và lắp lại và kiểm tra xem tản nhiệt của nó khô không 
error này chỉ do card màn hình thôi
quên làm với ram luôn nhé

----------


## new led

> tắt máy đi và nếu bạn dùng card rời bạn tháo ra vệ sinh chân và lắp lại và kiểm tra xem tản nhiệt của nó khô không 
> error này chỉ do card màn hình thôi
> quên làm với ram luôn nhé


chân là cái nào bạn, có phải cái đường kẻ vạch màu vàng vàng sọc sọc ko, nếu vệ sinh thì vệ sinh làm sao?

----------


## vietnhatglass

chân là khe để mà ta cắm card lên đó, bạn tháo card ra cả ram nữa và lấy chiếc chổi lông nhỏ quét sạch, và cắm lại thôi nhớ gắn cho chắc chắn
bạn làm thử đi mình nghĩ chắc do tiếp xúc không tốt giữa card hoặc ram mà máy bạn có hiện tượng vậy thôi
chúc may mắn

----------


## maingocbichvn

đã làm đi làm lại 3 lần , vệ sinh toàn bộ thùng máy luôn rồi đó >"<

----------


## pu6511

*thử cách này xem sao*

bạn cài driver vga là được thôii, hiện tượng như thế là do chưa cài vga, bạn phai cho biết một số thông số như main? vga ? onboad hay dời ?
chúc thành công !

----------

